# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How to inject B12

## bigjohnr

Do you inject the B12 IM or like GH with a slin pin?
Thanks

----------


## Little Girl

when I was using it I was doing it IM ... a 25g in the bump...

LG

----------


## bigjohnr

thank you LG, did you feel a differance?

----------


## znak

> Do you inject the B12 IM or like GH with a slin pin?
> Thanks


The doctor providing my with TRT said you could do it both ways. The nurse had me use B12 to "practice" with the insulin needles since I was not in the States for the Noveral HCG injections and needed to learn how to do the injections ahead of time. I found that 2 cc was ok either way.

----------


## bigjohnr

thanks guys!!

----------


## Da Bull

> thanks guys!!


Bro..I use a slin pin for b-12 shots when i don't mix it with gear...

----------


## bigjohnr

Thanks Da Bull. I used to know a bull in NY. You be him? PM me if you are.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Bro..I use a slin pin for b-12 shots when i don't mix it with gear...


Really? It has to be a deep sub Q or IM...I hope you're using at least 1/2 inch ones.

I do exactly what LG does...25G.

----------


## Little Girl

> thank you LG, did you feel a differance?


Not really... I don't remember, that was long time ago.. I think I was saying I had more energy... but sometime,s you know how it is, it's mostly in the head!

LG

----------


## bigjohnr

thanks LG, that is how I feel, not much of a differance except I am hungry at night when I don't need to be.

----------


## Da Bull

> Really? It has to be a deep sub Q or IM...I hope you're using at least 1/2 inch ones.
> 
> I do exactly what LG does...25G.


I hit areas that have low bf...like delts and so on...and I use a 1/2 pin as well.

----------


## znak

> I hit areas that have low bf...like delts and so on...and I use a 1/2 pin as well.


WOW. This is really contrary to what I was told my the nurse at the TRT clinic. She showed my how to inject DIRECTLY into the fat of what love handle I have left at a 45 degree angle.

Money Boss Hustla- what is the reason you think (know) that it should be injected under/past the fat layer.

I was told to do literally the exact opposite of what you recommend.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> WOW. This is really contrary to what I was told my the nurse at the TRT clinic. She showed my how to inject DIRECTLY into the fat of what love handle I have left at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> Money Boss Hustla- what is the reason you think (know) that it should be injected under/past the fat layer.
> 
> I was told to do literally the exact opposite of what you recommend.


It's common knowledge that B12 is mainly IM...but deep sub Q can be done.

Here's a pic of my B12 box which I get OTC in Canada...right from a pharmacy. It says right on the box "For intramuscular or deep subcutaneous use".

----------


## znak

> It's common knowledge that B12 is mainly IM...but deep sub Q can be done.
> 
> Here's a pic of my B12 box which I get OTC in Canada...right from a pharmacy. It says right on the box "For intramuscular or deep subcutaneous use".


Thanks for the info. 

I usually mix b-12 with cyp for IM, but this time the doctor gave me cyp, deca and b-12 and on Thursdays it won't all fit into the syringes that I have (2.5 cc) (Having too much gear is a good problem, so I am not complaining). I have been doing the b-12 with a slin pin as I was instructed.

Wierd that I get better info on the board than from my doc!

Owe you one Hustla.  :Beer:

----------

